# Chelsea - Atletico Madrid. 30 Aprile 2014, 20.45. Diretta Italia 1.



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Ritorno di Champions League. Entrambe le squadra vengono da una importantissima vittoria in campionato. L'Altetico vicino al titolo dopo aver vinto una partita molto dura a Valencia per 0-1. Il Chelsea ha riaperto la Premier vincendo 0-2 a Liverpool contro i Reds.

Mercoledì in scena la gara di ritorno tra il Chelsea e l'Atletico dopo lo 0-0 di Madrid. Per caratteristiche, le due squadre si assomigliano. Entrambe fanno della difesa il loro punto di forza. E la partita all'andata ha dimostrato come entrambe facciano fatica a segnare.

*Chi passa?
*
L'Atletico con lo 0-0 in casa ha due risultati favorevoli su tre. Con lo 0-0 si va ai supplementari ovviamente. Tuttavia qualsiasi pareggio con gol manderebbe in finale l'Atletico Madrid. 

Il Chelsea, invece, deve solo vincere. 


*Dove vedere la partita in tv?
*
Sarà possibile seguire la partita su _Sky Calcio, Mediaset Premium e su Italia 1_

Fischio d'inizio ore 20.45

A seguire commeni e formazioni


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

Sarà un'altra partita enorme (per chi apprezza) sotto il profilo tattico.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

Sono curioso di vedere come la gestirà Mourinho.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Sarà sicuramente una partita d'intensità, non come lo strazio dell'andata.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2014)

up


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Un dio del calcio ci deve essere. Non dico altro.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2014)

Robe che vince l'Atletico.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2014)

Boh

10 anni fa Mourniho vinse la cl,con una squadra dalla maglia blu

Chelsea Blu, tra l'altro Portoghese in uno stadio in Portogallo

il Real ha Ronaldo portoghese, di maria e coentrao che erano nel Benfica
Mourinho al real l'annno scorso,Ancelotti ha allenato il Chelsea

Tutte queste cose Mi fanno pensare Chelsea in finale contro il Real


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

Ma il Chelsea ha già recuperato Cech uhm, ho visto che si sta allenando con i compagni boh.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Up!

Ancelotti aspetta Mourinho in finale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2014)

Spero nell'Atletico per il primo Derby in Finale


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Aprile 2014)

dopo aver visto come ha inchiappettato il Liverpool 3 giorni fa, o il psg ai quarti, direi che domani sera il risultato è scontato. 

mourinho le conosce troppo bene queste situazioni, Simeone in confronto è un novellino.


----------



## Ale (30 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Up!
> 
> Ancelotti aspetta Mourinho in finale.



per me ancelotti si augura di trovarci simeone in finale


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Il Chelsea verrebbe triturato.
La partita con l'Atletico sarebbe di tutt'altra caratura, con Mourinho sarebbe doppio pullman e via i suoi fan boy che si segherebbero.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Forza Atletico!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2014)

magari vincesse Simeone...
ma l'atletico deve pensare prima di tutto a non perdere la Liga...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset:

Chelsea (4-2-3-1): Schwarzer; Azpilicueta, Terry, Cahill, Ivanovic; David Luiz, Ramires; Willian, Oscar, Hazard; F. Torres. A disp: Cech, Kalas, Cole, Van Ginkel, Schurrle, Ba, Eto'o. All. Mourinho 

Atletico Madrid (4-4-2): Courtois; Juanfran, Miranda, Godin, Filipe Luis; Arda Turan, Mario Suarez, Tiago, Koke; Raul Garcia, Diego Costa. A disp. Aranzubia, Alderweireld, Insua, Sosa, Rodriguez, Diego, Villa. All. Simeone*

*Le formazioni e statistiche varie secondo la Gds:*


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Daje Cholo. Almeno in questa doppia sfida ti tifo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Daje Cholo. Almeno in questa doppia sfida ti tifo.



idem


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Chelsea (4-2-3-1): Schwarzer; Azpilicueta, Terry, Cahill, Ivanovic; David Luiz, Ramires; Willian, Oscar, Hazard; F. Torres. A disp: Cech, Kalas, Cole, Van Ginkel, Schurrle, Ba, Eto'o. All. Mourinho
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Secondo me Torres non parte titolare, ho qualche dubbio anche su Oscar.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2014)

Torres titolare non ci credo


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Pronostico: Chelsea in finale al 100%


----------



## smallball (30 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pronostico: Chelsea in finale al 100%


nessuno vuole un derby madrileno


----------



## Aragorn (30 Aprile 2014)

Spero che sia una partita molto più equilibrata rispetto a quella di ieri. Comunque credo anch'io che alla fine la spunterà il Chelsea.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Certo che comunque mediaset è vergognosa. Ho sky quindi non mi faccio problemi però han preferito mandare in onda questa partita anzichè Bayern/Real solo per la presenza del loro sommo vate di Setubal.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Spero che sia una partita molto più equilibrata rispetto a quella di ieri. Comunque credo anch'io che alla fine la spunterà il Chelsea.



Sicuramente non sarà più bella, su questo ci puoi giocare anche la casa.


----------



## Van The Man (30 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Certo che comunque mediaset è vergognosa. Ho sky quindi non mi faccio problemi però han preferito mandare in onda questa partita anzichè Bayern/Real solo per la presenza del loro sommo vate di Setubal.



Veramente Mediaset trasmette questa partita perchè il contratto prevede che si possa mandare in chiaro solo la partita del mercoledì sera


----------



## Aragorn (30 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non sarà più bella, su questo ci puoi giocare anche la casa.



Vabbeh tu parli da tifoso del Real, da spettatore neutrale a me basta che dopo 15 minuti non si sappia già chi è la finalista.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Veramente Mediaset trasmette questa partita perchè il contratto prevede che si possa mandare in chiaro solo la partita del mercoledì sera



Ah bon, chiedo venia allora


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Vabbeh tu parli da tifoso del Real, da spettatore neutrale a me basta che dopo 15 minuti non si sappia già chi è la finalista.



No parlo da tifoso del bel calcio


----------



## Aragorn (30 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> No parlo da tifoso del bel calcio



Diciamo che tifoso Real e tifoso del bel calcio sono in un certo senso sinonimi 

Chiuso OT


----------



## pennyhill (30 Aprile 2014)

*Chelsea*: Schwarzer, Ivanović, Cole, Luiz, Cahill, Terry, Azpilicueta, Ramires, Hazard, Willian, Torres. 

_*A Disposizione*_: Hilário, Kalas, Oscar, Van Ginkel, Schürrle, Ba, Eto'o.

*Atlético*: Courtois, Godín, Filipe Luís, Juanfran, Miranda, Mario Suárez, Tiago, Koke, Arda Turan, Adrián López, Diego Costa. 

_*A Disposizione*_: Aranzubia, Alderweireld, Raúl García, Cristian Rodríguez, Sosa, Diego, Villa.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Oscar in panchina cvd, Demba Ba entrerà al posto del Nino e la metterà


----------



## pennyhill (30 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Oscar in panchina cvd*, Demba Ba entrerà al posto del Nino e la metterà



Per mettere un altro difensore.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Ma come gioca il Chelsea 4-4-2 con Luiz a centrocampo? Nella formazione ci sono praticamente 6 difensori


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma come gioca il Chelsea 4-4-2 con Luiz a centrocampo? Nella formazione ci sono praticamente 6 difensori



Sarà la solita partita alla Mourinho.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Passa l'Atletico.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Aprile 2014)

Forza Atletico asfalta Mourinho!


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Aprile 2014)

Secondo me Mourinho la vince, anche perchè ha avuto la fortuna di giocare il ritorno in casa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sarà la solita partita alla Mourinho.



Su Sportmediaset dicono 4-2-3-1 con Luiz a centrocampo e Azpilicueta (un terzino) sulla trequarti. Praticamente un 6-3-1 in fase di non possesso 

Magari zittisce tutti e va in finale, però speriamo almeno di divertirci


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2014)

Io spero vadano ai supplementari e poi ai rigori...


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Quelli del Chelsea sembrano cazzuti stasera


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco comunque questi del Chelsea l'anno scorso erano a sentire l'inno dell'Europa League in questo periodo...


----------



## pennyhill (30 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco comunque questi del Chelsea l'anno scorso erano a sentire l'inno dell'Europa League in questo periodo...



Mentre l'anno prima vincevano la Champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Ho perso le sperenze, Mourinho ormai si dato alla tuta..che schifo..odio gli allenatori con le tute?


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Traversa dell'Atletico


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2014)

Che gol che stava uscendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2014)

Mamma mia che traversa-palo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Traversa e palo...
Chissà come finirà...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho perso le sperenze, Mourinho ormai si dato alla tuta..che schifo..odio gli allenatori con le tute?



Pure io preferisco gli allenatori vestiti a "modo" ma Mou non lo vedo male con quella tuta.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Sto Torres mamma mia che finito che è, che finito...


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Atletico pericolosissimo. Per ora Simeone l'ha preparata meglio di Mourinho.

Certo che Torres...non giocherebbe manco nel Sassuolo.

P.S. ora segna.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2014)

Mamma mia che m sto cessi ... Difende e spera di sculare..


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

David Luiz


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Questi dell'Altetico hanno una fase difensiva che l'invasione della Polonia poteva essere evitata con loro al fronte


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2014)

Torres 1-0


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Sono un mago! 

1-0 Chelsea. Torres.


----------



## BB7 (30 Aprile 2014)

El ninoooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Finita, si sapeva che avrebbe segnato..ma cosa ha fatto William?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Mi sa che dovrà pensarci Carletto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Non vorrei essere in Torres in questo momento


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Finita, l'Atletico non segnerà manco con 8 attaccanti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atletico pericolosissimo. Per ora Simeone l'ha preparata meglio di Mourinho.
> 
> Certo che Torres...non giocherebbe manco nel Sassuolo.
> 
> P.S. ora segna.


 Detto fatto


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2014)

Hahahah Admin manco a farlo apposta .


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2014)

1-1 ....


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Pareggio dell'Atletico! 1-1!


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Torres mamma mia che finito che è, che finito...





Frikez ha scritto:


> Finita, l'Atletico non segnerà manco con 8 attaccanti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Adriaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Adesso diventa dura per il Chelsea. Dovrà attaccare e l'Atletico in contropiede è pericolosissimo.


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2014)

Comunque nel complesso sono state semifinali non proprio esaltanti.....mi aspettavo qualcosa di meglio..


----------



## smallball (30 Aprile 2014)

sobria esultanza di Simeone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2014)

bella partita anche questa
spero nell'Atletico anche se li odio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Occhio che se il Chelsea va in finale non darei cosi scontata la vittoria del Real. Mourinho ne sa una più del diavolo.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Rigore per l'Atletico. Se segna, è finita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2014)

Finita rigore atletico...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

primo debry in finale di cl


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2014)

2-1
atletico...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2014)

Il Real Madrid ha vinto la CL sicuro.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Gol di Diego Costa. 2-1 per l'Atletico, ad un passo dalla finale.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Certoc che sto Simeone.. atrlo che Klopp.. questo ha preso una verso la b in due anni ha portato in una finale di cl ed una liga..ma che patto ha fatto col demone?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Sto zitto,sto zitto...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco comunque, noi talmente scarsi che tra tutte le affrontate siamo stati quelli che hanno giocato meglio contro l'Atletico..(in casa)

Se solo tornassimo a spendere...


----------



## Butcher (30 Aprile 2014)

Mamma mia ragazzi, una finale madrilena mi gaserebbe di brutto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certoc che sto Simeone.. atrlo che Klopp.. questo ha preso una verso la b in due anni ha portato in una finale di cl ed una liga..ma che patto ha fatto col demone?



Guarda che l'Atletico ha vinto l'Europa League un anno prima che arrivasse Simeone


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco...pazzesco


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

3-1 Atletico. La formazione di Simeone in finale di Champions League.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Ardaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Butcher (30 Aprile 2014)

Stupendo, stupendo! Finale da non perdere assolutamente. 
Inutile dire che tiferò Atletico fino alla fine!


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Li stanno massacrando come il Real ieri


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Che polavoro di Simeone che capolavoro,giù il la testa a questo allenatore
Primo nella liga,finale di cl...


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Aprile 2014)

un derby in finale, come spartiranno i teleschermi a madrid? 

godrei non poco per una vittoria della champions dell'atletico


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Up!
> 
> Ancelotti aspetta Mourinho in finale.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Molto sorpreso. Ero convintissimo che il Chelsea arrivasse in finale. Ma è evidente che le semifinali siano una maledizione per Mourinho.

Ora credo che le due di Madrid si spartiranno i "tituli". Liga all'Atletico e Champions al Real.


----------



## Ale (30 Aprile 2014)

peccato, facevo il tifo per mourinho


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

Gli ho portato spheega a Mou,lol,lo davo per certo.
CAPOLAVORO dell'Atletico e del Cholo,GRANDISSIMI 
Il Chelsea ha fatto troppo poco


----------



## Morghot (30 Aprile 2014)

GoooOOo000doooo


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho portato completamente a scuola da Simeone, d'altronde con questo (non)gioco non vai lontano.


----------



## Gianni23 (30 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque nel complesso sono state semifinali non proprio esaltanti.....mi aspettavo qualcosa di meglio..



L'unica bella partita è stata l'andata Real-Bayern, il resto poca roba. O pessimo calcio o dominio totale come quella di ieri.


----------



## Gianni23 (30 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mourinho portato completamente a scuola da Simeone, d'altronde con questo (non)gioco non vai lontano.



Ehm... Inter 2010...


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

Così impara a far vincere la Premier al Siti 
In fondo gli sta bene. Peccato però che l'Atletico a vincere Liga e CL mi pare troppo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Aprile 2014)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Ehm... Inter 2010...



mica è sempre natale.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Ehm... Inter 2010...



L'Inter del 2010 era più completa (non più forte,ma più comlpleta) soprattutto aveva un centravanti.E poi basta con sta palla del non gioco  Il Barça 2010 (una delle migliori espressioni del Guardiolismo) fu dilaniato a S.Siro,così come il Chelsea incartato A SB


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Aprile 2014)

anche io pensavo nell'ennesima sculata di mourinho. 

mamma mia quanto godo, chissà che rosik.


----------



## Principe (30 Aprile 2014)

Zeru tituli per il saccente .


----------



## Alex (30 Aprile 2014)

magari mi sbaglio ma secondo me l'anno prossimo sto atletico non passa neanche il girone.. mi sembra la squadra nella stagione della vita


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Aprile 2014)

Lezione di calcio imbarazzante


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Se Barbara sa che l'Atletico è in finale, si metterà a vendere i pochi buoni che abbiamo per comprare qualche cesso qua e là, convinta che basti per andare in finale di Champions


----------



## Gianni23 (30 Aprile 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> mica è sempre natale.



Non ho detto che succede sempre, ho detto che è già successo.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

Questa finale mi pare il remake di Bayern-Borussia,come tipologia di squadre


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Aprile 2014)

Mi aspettavo il passaggio dell'Atletico. Bravo Simeone.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo il passaggio dell'Atletico. Bravo Simeone.



Io ho cannato tutti e due i pronostici,lol


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Aprile 2014)

Quanto godo a vedere la faccia del number one


----------



## BB7 (30 Aprile 2014)

Alex ha scritto:


> magari mi sbaglio ma secondo me l'anno prossimo sto atletico non passa neanche il girone.. mi sembra la squadra nella stagione della vita



Anche secondo me


----------



## Aragorn (30 Aprile 2014)

Passa la squadra migliore, nulla da dire.


----------



## Principe (30 Aprile 2014)

Ma quando parlate di SEEDORF , vi rendete conto che è l'unico che aveva fatto a fette l'atletico Madrid nella partita di andata..... Con un rigore non concesso e un espulsione non data per il fallo a de sciglio !!! Allora più rispetto per seedorf ! Quella partita sarebbe finita minimo 2-3 a 0 . E tutto questo fatto con una squadra di bolliti


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Ehm... Inter 2010...



L'Inter non giocava così, è successo solo al Camp Nou mentre con Chelsea, Barca all'andata e Bayern in finale fecero delle partite clamorose.


----------



## Gianni23 (30 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'Inter del 2010 era più completa (non più forte,ma più comlpleta) soprattutto aveva un centravanti.E poi basta con sta palla del non gioco  Il Barça 2010 (una delle migliori espressioni del Guardiolismo) fu dilaniato a S.Siro,così come il Chelsea incartato A SB



La tattica del non gioco mica la devi utilizzare in tutte le partite, la usi quando ne hai bisogno. E comunque non c'è mica niente di male, specie se è efficace, certo ne risente lo spettacolo e non sempre paga (per fortuna).


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Aprile 2014)

Alex ha scritto:


> magari mi sbaglio ma secondo me l'anno prossimo sto atletico non passa neanche il girone.. mi sembra la squadra nella stagione della vita



dipende se smantellano o no. 
diego costa avrà tantissimo mercato, e l'atletico di solito i suoi grandi attaccanti li ha sempre venduti (torres, forlan, aguero, falcao...).


----------



## smallball (30 Aprile 2014)

qualificazione stra meritata,Mourinho letteralmente umiliato


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Aprile 2014)

Grande Simeone, finale meritata.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho son 5 anni che colleziona solo fallimenti.

Derby di Madrid in finale, mai successo nella storia della coppa dei campioni che si affrontassero in finale due squadre della stessa città. Fantastico!


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Mi sa che Torres tra un pò va a saltare con quelli in maglia biancorossa


----------



## smallball (30 Aprile 2014)

Madrid caput mundi,finale bellissima


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

L'Atletico è destinato a vendere i pezzi grossi e comprare a poco,come il Borussia,è una squadra che fattura 130 testoni l'anno se non erro,come fanno a competere con chi (Bayern,Real,Barça) fattura più di 400 l'anno o con chi c'ha i magnati dietro (Chelsea,City,PSG)?!?!


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Alex ha scritto:


> magari mi sbaglio ma secondo me l'anno prossimo sto atletico non passa neanche il girone.. mi sembra la squadra nella stagione della vita



Beh, quello che hanno fatto quest'anno è irrripetibile. Sono cose che nel calcio accadono una ogni secolo.. mi sembra tipo il Monaco nel 2004 ma questo Atletico è molto più forte.

Il girone lo passano penso, ma penso pià ottavi/quarti non vanno.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'Atletico è destinato a vendere i pezzi grossi e comprare a poco,come il Borussia,è una squadra che fattura 130 testoni l'anno se non erro,come fanno a competere con chi (Bayern,Real,Barça) fattura più di 400 l'anno o con chi c'ha i magnati dietro (Chelsea,City,PSG)?!?!



Investono sui giovani e sui soldi che ricavano dalle cessioni.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh, quello che hanno fatto quest'anno è irrripetibile. Sono cose che nel calcio accadono una ogni secolo.. mi sembra tipo il Monaco nel 2004 ma questo Atletico è molto più forte.
> 
> Il girone lo passano penso, ma penso pià ottavi/quarti non vanno.



Oltre che al Monaco assomiglia proprio allo stesso Porto di quell'anno. Ma sono molto più forti.

Per l'utente che hai quotato, l'Atletico Madrid vince il campionato a mani basse in Italia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2014)

Vista l'eliminazione di Moufrigno, in finale posso pure tifare contro Carletto  non per lui ma per la decima ovviamente! Forza colchonerossssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

1)Eto'o è un pensionato,non andava messo (piuttosto lascio Torres)
2)Hazard non era al meglio,andava tolto dopo il 1 tempo
3)Azpilicueta è un GRANDE giocatore




DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Investono sui giovani e sui soldi che ricavano dalle cessioni.



Per avere continuità ad altissimi livelli (tipo Chelsea,Barça Real che sono abituati a giocare semifinali) devi avere una certa potenza economica,triste ma è così


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

Cmq io NON invidio un tifoso madridista o colchonero

UN DERBY IN FINALE DI CL

Roba da non dormire per un mese


----------



## Morghot (30 Aprile 2014)

Così potrò gustarmi una bella finale spettacolare e soprattutto senza timori, vinca chi merita non ho particolare odio o simpatia per nessuna dei due


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> 1)Eto'o è un pensionato,non andava messo (piuttosto lascio Torres)
> 2)Hazard non era al meglio,andava tolto dopo il 1 tempo
> 3)Azpilicueta è un GRANDE giocatore
> 
> ...



Il Borussia comunque a momenti eliminava il Real. 

L'Atletico Madrid sono anni che vince sempre qualcosa, han sempre un attaccante assurdo con la quale monetizzano e fanno un mercato accurato, stesso dicasi per il Dortmund.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Lezione di calcio (non autobus parcheggiati,calcio) clamorosa al Profeta di Setubal.
Certo che se facessero il double...


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

Cmq il calcio continentale è così competitivo che giudizi di MEDIO-LUNGO periodo non se possono dare
L'anno scorso tutti a sbavare per Klopp,il Borussia (che cmq si riprenderanno eh!) e il calcio tedesco. 12 mesi dopo derby madrileno
L'anno prox Roma-Napoli in finale


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Vediamo se manterrà la promessa,il super fenomeno.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Mettere Azpilicueta alto a destra è come mettere Abate, almeno Seedorf non si stava giocando la partita che valeva la finale di Champions.
Lasciar fuori il giocatore più in forma del momento cioè Schurrle più 90 minuti di panchina per Oscar onestamente non li ho capiti, ogni tanto un minimo di coraggio in più paga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2014)

Ieri Guardiola, oggi Mourinho...ad entrambi serviva una bella batosta in Europa per calmarsi un po' ed è arrivata...ora primo Derby in una Finale di Champions


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Cmq io NON invidio un tifoso madridista o colchonero
> 
> UN DERBY IN FINALE DI CL
> 
> Roba da non dormire per un mese



lol Milan-Juve del 2003 mio cugino gobbo non mi ha chiamato al telefono di casa per una settimana! E ogni giorno mi chiamava xD


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Cmq il calcio continentale è così competitivo che giudizi di MEDIO-LUNGO periodo non se possono dare
> L'anno scorso tutti a sbavare per Klopp,il Borussia (che cmq si riprenderanno eh!) e il calcio tedesco. 12 mesi dopo derby madrileno
> L'anno prox Roma-Napoli in finale



Quest'anno ci poteva essere una finale italiana in El.. il che non sarebbe stato male.

Ma il Napoli ha preferito farsi umiliare
I gobbi non si manco se passano , nonostante una finale in casa.

La tua era una battuta. Ma le squadre Italiane aime non sono all'altezza.. Roma e Napoli saranno asfaltate l'anno prosismo nei gironi


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ci poteva essere una finale italiana in El.. il che non sarebbe stato male.
> 
> Ma il Napoli ha preferito farsi umiliare
> I gobbi non si manco se passano , nonostante una finale in casa.
> ...



Tra le squadre italiane e quelle europee c'è un abisso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Comunque Hazard si è fatto due belle dormite sui gol dell'Atletico


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Ma [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] cosa ne pensa di questa debacle dello Special One? Oggi non scrive nulla a riguardo


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Quando metti 6 difensori, con Azpilicueta laterale destro offensivo, meriti di essere bastonato senza pietà. E così ha fatto l'Atletico, che ha distrutto, randellato la tattica mourignana e la divinità è ridiventata uomo fuma. Quando beccammo i colchoneros agli ottavi dissi chiaramente che dovevamo affrontare una delle 2-3 squadre più forti al mondo. Non mi sbagliavo. Sono una macchina e faranno sputare sangue al Real, perchè a questi la garra esce perfino dal deretano!


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quando metti 6 difensori, con Azpilicueta laterale destro offensivo, meriti di essere bastonato senza pietà. E così ha fatto l'Atletico, che ha distrutto, randellato la tattica mourignana *e la divinità è ridiventata uomo fuma*. Quando beccammo i colchoneros agli ottavi dissi chiaramente che dovevamo affrontare una delle 2-3 squadre più forti al mondo. Non mi sbagliavo. Sono una macchina e faranno sputare sangue al Real, perchè a questi la garra esce perfino dal deretano!




Sempre stato umano  Un umano _spessiale_ però (cit.)


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sempre stato umano  Un umano _spessiale_ però (cit.)



Che sia sempre stato umano non v'è dubbio, almeno per me, anche se qualcuno (più che qualcuno direi una massa...) l'ha mitizzato più volte. E' un grande allenatore, sul quale però si esagera sempre.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2014)

non succede, ma se succede... i tifosi del real non ci tornano a casa, si impiccano a lisbona...


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Aprile 2014)

Godo 
Sapevo che l'Atletico sarebbe arrivato in finale, ora spero completino l'opera.
Vamos Colchoneros!


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Su Marca si sono scatenati su Mourinho: il "Semifinal One"


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Aprile 2014)

50 mln fra willian e salah.
questione di priorità, insomma.
poi mi si viene a dire che il chelsea non ha una rosa attrezzata.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] cosa ne pensa di questa debacle dello Special One? Oggi non scrive nulla a riguardo



E' stato portato a scuola da Simeone. 

Complimenti al Cholo per la grande stagione e per il lavoro che sta facendo. Per mela vince lui.


----------



## Tobi (1 Maggio 2014)

A giocar male qualche volta vinci. A giocar bene qualche volta perdi.
mou preferidce far giocare male le sue squadre ed infatti 4 volte su 6 gli è andata male in champions. Si aggiornasse un po piuttosto


----------



## Hammer (1 Maggio 2014)

Nel dubbio, godo come un suino. Ieri sera ha vinto il calcio


----------



## Hammer (1 Maggio 2014)

Parcheggiato male stasera, José?


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Maggio 2014)

Pazzesco ieri il coro dei tifosi del Chelsea che dicevano "Mourinhoooo" e quelli dell'Atletico rispondevano "hijo de puta"


----------

